# Pest control section



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Just a suggestion. It's kind of hard to sift through all the threads to find pest control topics. Would be cool to dedicate a section to that. &#128513;


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Agree, and done. I went and grabbed a few, but do me a favor and if you see topics that belong here, please click "report this post" (the exclamation mark) and add a comment to request that it be moved. A mod will move it. :thumbup:


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Woah, that was quick! Thank you JW and will do!


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Whoa. This is nice.

I was like...."Hrrmmmm I must have never seen this section before" 
Haha

Great idea


----------

